# BMW E46 M3 - Laguna Seca Blue



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I haven't posted here for some time but thought I'd put up a few photos of my current daily - a 2004 E46 M3 in the rarer Laguna Seca Blue paint.

I bought her back in October and only managed to get round to claying & polishing it for the first time yesterday. Sorry, no in-depth photos just a few afters and some beading shots from this morning after the rain.

I used Meguiars Hyperwash, clay and spray detailer, followed by a Menzerna Polish then Poorboys EX-P sealant and Natty's Blue Paste Wax.

Some photos:













































































































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

guess the Menz polish was PO203S in a polishing pad?
Lovely work and i love Megs Hyperwash.Also stunning machine...


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job and car &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You have my perfect car you $$$££&&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor you've got there :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely example


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

lovely, im on m3cutters too:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for your comments! :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

ohhh tasty, just got a stubby!!!!!

I presume the mileage is low enough??


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

fizzle86 said:


> ohhh tasty, just got a stubby!!!!!
> 
> I presume the mileage is low enough??


Cheers, lol!

Yeah, she's recently passed 43k miles! :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely car! I don't have an m3 but I do have a z4m with the same engine. She's my daily too! Couldn't believe how much torque this engine puts out!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice and like the beading shots


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking M3


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome car mate,loving the colour.


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutely love that colour!! Seat colour is a bit too much for me but still a very nice car dude!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> You have my perfect car you $$&&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1 M3 in this best colour is the mutz nutz

Awseome car awesome job perfect:thumb::argie:

Thanks for sharing

I am sooooooo jealous now!

Cheers
Ben


----------

